

Show HN: Cirquik - 360 degree feedback simplified - bpfh
http://cirquik.com/

======
bpfh
This is my weekend project, scratching a personal itch and addressing some of
the complexity in HR tools I'm used to seeing.

The stack consists of Rails, MongoDB and nginx, and represents my first
public-facing service with that stack. Along the way I wrote a JQuery plugin
for managing a dynamic number of fields in a fieldset which I might throw on
GitHub if there's interest.

